

Rate my app: Squarelog.com - robspychala

http://www.squarelog.com<p>promo codes:<p>9TXNE7YJH4E3
RLW6KHRPJMPW
RR437MMEJMEJ<p>Squarelog is an iPhone that allows you to easily add photos to your checkins.
======
roder
what's different than <http://squarepik.com/>?

~~~
robspychala
big diff is that suqarelog.com can be a replacement for 4sq's client ... for
launch i'm touting the photos feature because it's the biggest differentiator
over 4sq's official app

I wanted to make squarelog.com to feel like an app designed by apple. Heavy on
polish and refinements.

~~~
brianbreslin
squarepik could also be a replacement for 4sq client.

